# JDBC-Anfänger und Probleme beim Treiberfinden etc.



## Schuri (15. Jun 2006)

Halli hallo zusammen 

Also ich bin absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet der JDBC-Programmierung, wollte mich da jetzt aber mal dran wagen. Habe mir das auch alles schonmal durchgelesen und einfach mal versucht eine Klasse zu schreiben:


```
import java.sql.*;

public class DatabaseAction {
        // globale Variablen
        Connection verbindung = null;


        public DatabaseAction() {
            super();

            // Laden des Treibers
            try {
                Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");

                try {

                    verbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/java", "admin", "geheim");
                } catch(Exception e) {
                    System.err.println("Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen!");
                    System.err.println("  -> " + e.getMessage());
                }

                CreateNewTable();
            } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) { 
              e.printStackTrace(); 
              /*catch(Exception e) {
                System.err.println("Kann Treiber nicht laden!");
                System.err.println("  -> " + e);
              */
            }

        }

        public int CreateNewTable() {
            String sqlQuery = "CREATE TABLE test1 kundennummer int AUTO_INCREMENT PRIMARY KEY";
            Statement stm;
            try {
                stm = verbindung.createStatement();
                try {
                    stm.executeUpdate(sqlQuery);
                } catch(Exception e){}
            } catch(Exception e) {}

            return 0;
        }
}
```

Aber ich bekomm immer den Fehler:


> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
> 
> at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:199)
> 
> ...



Ich vermute mal, dass ich irgendw. den Treiber falsch angegeben habe  :lol:  aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich den Fehler dann gemacht habe. Wo muss denn der Treiber liegen, was muss alles von dem Treiber vorhanden sein und reicht es, wenn ich den Pfad einfach in der CLASSPATH-Umgebungsvar. angebe?

Danke schonmal. Bis dann


----------



## Caffè Latte (16. Jun 2006)

Hi,

du hast das JAR von MySQL (mysql-connector-java-3.x.yy-bin.jar)? Dann muss das natürlich im CLASSPATH sein. Mehr braucht es nicht.

Du kannst dieses JAR auch in den lib/ext-Ordner deines JRE legen. Die Lösung gilt dann aber nur für dich und nicht für die Weitergabe.

Hoffe es hilft


----------



## purzelbaum_m (26. Jun 2006)

mit welcher Entwicklungsumgebung arbeitest du? -JBuilder? - da ist es ein wenig anders^^


----------



## Alex_winf01 (4. Jul 2006)

Hallo, wie ich im anderen Thread bereits geschrieben habe, habe ich auch Probleme mit dem JDBC-Treiber von HSQLDB. Wie muss ich diesen JDBC-Treiber in meine Virtuelle Maschine einbinden? Code-Mäßig ist das in Java klar, da ich mit MySQL beeits aus dem Java heraus auf eine DB zugegriffen habe.

Das JAR-File liegt vor. Wo muss ich dieses hinkopieren, muss ich die classpath-Variable auf den Treiber setzen?


----------



## foobar (4. Jul 2006)

> Das JAR-File liegt vor. Wo muss ich dieses hinkopieren, muss ich die classpath-Variable auf den Treiber setzen?


Benutz doch mal die Suche, das wurde schon zig mal gefragt. Warum werden immer wieder Threads zu den selben Themen erstellt? Das kostet doch nur unnötig Zeit.


----------

